
Ask HN: What are interesting features of older programming languages? - dunefox
Hey HN!<p>What are interesting features of old(er) programming languages that haven&#x27;t made it into mainstream&#x2F;newer languages?<p>Unusual control structures, etc.<p>For example, I find it interesting that Common Lisp is image based, which I haven&#x27;t seen in any other language except Smalltalk.
======
lispm
> interesting that Common Lisp is image based

The first Lisp in 1960something was already using images.

------
jstewartmobile
APL - "notation as a tool of thought"

